# Dirty Talk During Sex



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all, have a wonderful evening....
we got married since few years and presently in our 30s...recently my wife used to talk about other men and their intimate part during our sex , which she wont repeat or talk or indicate after sex.......also, she like to talk very dirty while we do sex...like how other men's parts will be...how nice and aroused will be if other men watch us and join us and all such stuffs.......but after sex, never indicate any thing regarding this at all........I am just wondering will it be her hint for a 3 some or will it be her fantasy which she doesnt want to fullfill but like to talk while we do sex.....kindly advice....cheers..


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

saya2saya said:


> Hello all, have a wonderful evening....
> we got married since few years and presently in our 30s...recently my wife used to talk about other men and their intimate part during our sex , which she wont repeat or talk or indicate after sex.......also, she like to talk very dirty while we do sex...like how other men's parts will be...how nice and aroused will be if other men watch us and join us and all such stuffs.......but after sex, never indicate any thing regarding this at all........I am just wondering will it be her hint for a 3 some or will it be her fantasy which she doesnt want to fullfill but like to talk while we do sex.....kindly advice....cheers..


You should ask her. Honestly if my wife talked about having another man's Wang up her wazoo when we were having sex all intimacy would stop and we would probably get into a fight.
Dirty talk however, is super cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo! Any mention of another wang or another wazoo is cause to halt the woohoo.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

remember most times fantasies are best left as just fantasies.They're fun to talk about and tease about but when it comes down to it the reality can be horrible.Then of course there are the aftermath feelings you'll have to deal with and you never know what those will be when you're talking about a threesome.

Why are you ok with having your wife talk about the penis of another while you're being intimate with her?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo! Any mention of another wang or another wazoo is cause to halt the woohoo.


LOL!! Laughing..... too hard to write. I am stealing this! Smiles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

i really doesnt know y i am okie, when my wife talk about another men's penis while we doing sex.....but in fact i like to hear and i enjoy that while i do sex with my wife......thats the reason i was just asking should i consider it as fantasy only for me and my wife or should i try for it once.....just confused....


----------



## farnhamyrl (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo!


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

You should feel free to use dirty talk to intensify your sexual experience.

I assume that it is not just a coincidence that your wife talks about what also interests you, am I right?

You must have told her that this was your interest, didn't you?

I don't think that she is hinting at a three some. I think she is just being an active and creative partner in bed. Don't worry about it and just have fun.

I am with the others on this - but if you like it and she is cool with it then enjoy it.


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish my wife would:

a) Talk dirty during sex
b) wouldn't be so judgmental when I do
c) This list could go on for hundreds of lines.....

I think it is great that she talks dirty. I think it is great that it arouses you too. I do find it odd that she doesn't talk about it after. Perhaps she has a guilty feeling.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Talking dirty?

I LOVE THAT.:smthumbup:

But my wifee does not and never says anything dirty.

I'm happy for you, enjoy this and run with it.


----------



## thebetrayer (Nov 7, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo! Any mention of another wang or another wazoo is cause to halt the woohoo.


:rofl:


----------



## thebetrayer (Nov 7, 2013)

I like dirty talking during sex but sometimes we both get so into the talking that the urge to ejaculate comes very frequently. So this can sometimes backfire if she's not close to orgasm yet and I'm almost about to go, but usually I can hold out until she goes. 

But the part about the other man would infuriate me. I know that if I talked about another woman in bed it would greatly upset her.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo! Any mention of another wang or another wazoo is cause to halt the woohoo.


Funny and arousing all at the same time!!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm dirty talk ?? Love , love it. ..... especially during a very passionate f**k !! Umm the dirtier the better .... pleaseeee wink wink!!!

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

pierrematoe said:


> Funny and arousing all at the same time!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Boundaries.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Boundaries.


:rofl:










If you sound like you do when you're talking to your grandmother, you're doing it wrong. 

My husband gets an A+ for what he says. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is causing me think that perhaps the cure for PE is a slight mention of the UPS guy?


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

My husband and I talk dirty and say some really wild stuff especially when the nerves on our "private parts" are stimulated to the maximum. The harder we F**K the more we scream really nasty stuff.


----------



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

yes ...that too my feelings...i love to hear it from my wife when she talks so dirty during sex and it arouse me too much,,,,,but after sex , we never discussed or talked regarding this...I am just afraid, if i start talking over tis topic, she may try to not talk dirty while we do sex......


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, only one wang in the wazoo during woohoo!



Anon Pink....that line is priceless! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

